# What to Feed Our 10 Wk Old?



## OurAdalai (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, we just picked up our 10 wk old little girl, and the breeder was feeding her Purina puppy chow, the people at Petco told us that that food is garbage, and recommended several different brands. It's all a little overwhelming, because there are so many types and brands and mixes, and even searching here has been confusing because it seems everyone has a different opinion on what is "best". I'd love to hear some recommendations, and reason's why one brand or type is better than the other? Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

If you want a good quality food at a good price, go with the Kirkland adult chicken and rice. I've been feeding that since my pup was around 12 weeks old and he's still on that at 6 months. If you don't mind price, then there are several other good brand dog foods that I'm sure other members know more about.


----------



## OurAdalai (Jul 6, 2011)

Kirkland brand is high quality? That's good to know we will definitely check that out, thanks for the info. Any other recommendations?


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

Blue Buffalo is solid. Taste of the Wild seems to have a lot of followers (my own are on this). Those two are also find-able. Yes, Purina is, um, "low quality". Also you should choose a meat source, some do great on chicken. Some don't. Some don't do well on lamb. Some need something really different like a fish blend or venison/bison. It's a bit of hunting around to find what the dog enjoys, what maintains a good weight, what produces solid feces, and what doesn't leave them gassy.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Wellness LB Puppy is what I'm using.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

everything people has cited is good. Purina is crap. I feed my 15 week pup Nature's Variety Prairie Chicken with some of the frozen instinct raw. My breeder recc this and she does well with it and its 1.41 CA to phos ratio is ok.

Wellness LB is good too...


----------



## KrytikalMedic (Jul 3, 2011)

We feed our 10 week old Nutro Natural Choice large breed puppy. Nutro makes some great quality food, Blue Buffalo is great food too. I've heard good things about Kirkland as well as have seen high ratings for it's ingredients.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Canidae.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

You can check some reviews on dog food here (ex. Kirkland):

Kirkland Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## High5 (Apr 21, 2011)

I use Orijen LBP


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

LukasGSD said:


> Wellness LB Puppy is what I'm using.


Same


----------

